# Spookyplanet.com



## Spooky Guy (Feb 3, 2006)

Over the past few months we have redesigned and intergrated some new features. I'm very excited to release these new enhancements!

What you haven't yet heard about are the many new enhancements and features we have sprinkled throughout the site. Most of these features are a direct result of your input and requests, and some are features we just thought you’d think are usefull, so enjoy!

Here's the list:

-Spookyplanet's new Web site has been carefully designed to make it easier for you to find products & information. Browsing through our catalog couldn't be any easier! Try our Brand New "Fright Search" Find products using keywords.

-Thousands of NEW products! Spookyplanet is already stocked up and ready for 2006. It's never to early to shop! Spookyplanet is open all year. Of course you know Spookyplanet is the largest Horror/Halloween supermarket on the internet! New products are added every day!

-Spookyplanet has tons of merchandise that you simply will not find anywhere else. Spookyplant works with the top artists in the industry giving us the abilty to offer state-of-the-art Limited Editions from sculptures to costumes.

-Our Brand new 2006 "SPOOKY-MADNESS" 232 page catalog in FULL COLOR Catalog is now in print.

- Meet or Beat
We will meet or beat any nationally advertised price on any item offered by our competitors and found in our catalog. Guaranteed! Why shop anywhere else?


----------

